# External 5.1 Channel Sound Card for Laptop



## shivg33k (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Guys ,
           I have a Lenovo Y500 7761 3AQ Laptop it has only on port for audio connector, i want to connect my Logitech X540 speakers to it can any one suggest me 5.1 channel external card i have a budget of 2K.


----------



## paid (Mar 22, 2008)

Check here *www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1284192&Sku=C44-5106


----------



## desiibond (Mar 22, 2008)

My friend bought Creative PCMCIA sound card (5.1) for 7k in Germany. You could check this


----------

